# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  تصميم طراز مواقع Web 2 بالفوتوشوب ومجموعة دروس جديدة عالفوتوشوب

## أشرف حبيب

السلام عليكم

عيدكم مبارك وكل عام وانتم بألف خير وصحة وعافية ان شاء الله وبالمناسبة السعيدة دي حابب اجيبلكم درس من الدروس القيمة على برنامج الفوتوشوب من تجهيزي الخاص حيث انها باللغة العربية العامية ... ان شاء الله تعجبكم وتستفيدو منها:

تصميم طراز مواقع Web 2 بالفوتوشوب ومجموعة دروس جديدة عالفوتوشوب

----------

